# IS this too much



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Right my car
1995 N reg Nissan Skyline R33 GT
2000cc rb20e engine
130ish bhp
thatcham cat 2 immobiliser
no mods declered as i have none:chuckle: 
Me
22 year old
male
no dependants except for a cohabiting girlfriend
dont own a house live with mummy
4 years driving
3 years ncb
no accidents or convictions not even one point
car parked in a garage in a low rated car crime zone
limited mileage of 5000miles

cover tpft
just over 1500 quid
by flux
my teg type r turbo was 1100 quid and standard that produced 180bhp


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That does sound quite a lot seeming as quite a few 22 year olds have got insured on GTR's for around the £2K mark.


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

damn right its a rip... get on Cheap loans | mortgages | credit cards | home & car insurance - moneysupermarket.com


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm James i dont know bout that.. well depends if you have ncb protected or not.. if not ye sure.. i checked lol 3000£ at 21 on a r34 gtr.. at 25000£..


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Try to get a fully comp quote, for some reason FC is often cheaper than TPFT these days!


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

they had to make me a quote because my car dont exist
apparently


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

just go on what i said and put your car in... dont put the number plate.. and have a looksie


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

thats what i mean 2 litre skyline doesnt exist on insurance books


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm ye i see what you mean... seems the only solution is to get a gts-t or rb25det


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

yep but with my r33 if i drop the rb25det engine in ill only go and forget to tell the insuramce lol


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

ye well good  go for it then lad and do it soon


----------

